# 2.0 8v itbs setup



## Glimo1_EC (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello guys I'm just trying to find out what's the best itb setup I could have on my 2E motor fitted to a golf mk1 .


I have toyota 20v itbs with very big ram tubes . And it's currently fitted on a standard 2e intake customised for it to fit on . But a guy told me who had done my management system they had someone with same itb setup but car didn't made lots of power cause air suction is to long to get till by motor . But I have seen some setups not exactly the same but also itbs facing upwards from standard customised intake to prevent the itbs facing against the firewall. 

So this is what I want to prevent (bad air suction )








What the Rowland manifold usually looks like 

And this is almost exact kind of setup I have









And this is like something I want ( got from a thread on here )









Any help would be appreciated  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Have you though of making a custom air box? Something similar to this an have the intake tube in the stock location with a air filter?


----------



## Glimo1_EC (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello can you give me any information on this . As I read is a air plenum ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glimo1_EC (Nov 19, 2014)

What's the benefits of adding a plenum . And isn't it gona be something similar like the normal 2e intake ?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

I would say that the plenum would help direct air from a certain area of the engine. For example if you had the plenum connect to brake duct on the front of the car. This would essentially have the cold air from outside the vehicle straight to the itbs. The box would help the itbs from getting to much heat soak and also from getting dirty.


----------

